
Startups and Life - benn
http://www.bennolan.com/articles/2007/06/30/make-your-startup-a-really-small-problem-to-solve
======
donna
how to make money at what you do best- in your case a type of service or
social network that enabled everyone to organize to meeting up with friends
more often and take care of relaxation, fun, technical challenge, social life,
exercise.. ?

